# Lucy Lu



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

She is adorable!!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Oh wow - she is drop dead beautiful!! I cant wait to see more pics.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

What a little sweetheart!


----------



## brittwink21 (Jan 3, 2010)

She is beautiful. I love her markings!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Alexandra-chan said:


> She is the cutest little cupcake!


Especially with the dollop of frosting on her head!! :lol: She's adorable!! :hug:


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

oh she is just adorable! I never saw a lil one with that coloring - beautiful!


----------



## Alexandra-chan (May 4, 2010)

Thanks for the lovely comments everyone! Here is a photo of Lucy Lu palying with a ball:


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm going to hold you to that--more pictures to come. Lucy Lu is beautiful! What a cute little expression.


----------



## brittwink21 (Jan 3, 2010)

wow, she is beautiful and the ball really puts it into perspective just how small she still is. I've got that same ball for my Jazzy.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Oh wow, look at that face  She is adorable


----------



## 1Jurisdiva (May 4, 2010)

She is divine - what beautiful parti markings!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh she is soo cute. Looking forward to seeing more pics.


----------



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

What a cutie. I never seen a parti with a parti ear. She will look beautiful with long ears. Congratuations of your new parti poodle.
Where did you get her from?


----------



## Stella (Apr 6, 2010)

She is adorable and oh so tiny!!:cute: Such a pretty baby!


----------



## Alexandra-chan (May 4, 2010)

Hey everyone! I'm back! I've been very busy with my two puppies! I just took a photo of Lucy yesterday a few hours after she was groomed. 









She is so irresistibly cute! Also for anyone who wants to to know what she looks like, here is a photo of my toy/mini Australian Shepherd Barley Sue:









p.s, to answer your question poodlelover, I bought Lucy in Texas.


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

WOW--great photos of beautiful subjects! They are both adorable.


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Alexandra-chan said:


> She is the cutest little cupcake!


YES she is, how adorable is her face..


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

Is she a good girl? She looks like an angel!


----------



## MericoX (Apr 19, 2009)

If you mind me asking, where in Texas? (you can PM it to me if you like)

My boy came from Texas!


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Oh my!!!! Lucy Lu is the cutest little thing!!! You mini aussie is very pretty too.


----------



## SusanMallery (Dec 10, 2009)

OMG, I looooove her little face! What a sweetheart!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Very cute. You should get her a Toy sized ball, though. You can get them in the cat department. I use them to start retrieving training with the puppies.


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

She is so cute I can't even stand it! What an adorable fur-baby!


----------



## twenjen70 (Jun 9, 2010)

OMG! She is Gorgeous!! How cute! I love her!

*puts her in my pocket and walks away*


----------

